# Well It's Official.



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I've known for about a month now that I slipped one pass the goalie but I waited till now to tell everyone because they say that it's bad luck to tell people before the three month mark so now going by the due date that our doctor had determined my gf is about three months along. I'm very excited but also nervous too seeing how this will be my first baby so any advice from you fathers out there would be greatly appreciated and maybe some stories too, would be cool to read about some of your memorable moments. I would like to kind of keep this thread as a sort of journal and I will be adding pics along the way.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

congratulations man!










edit: thought dt changed his name again


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

GL with the baby homie.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

PHDTS = Push Her Down The Stairs


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> PHDTS


I'm sorry but I have no idea what that means.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Congrats Ja!..uh, I mean Larry.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

congrats man good luck... seems like everyone is having a kid these days


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I feel sorry for the 16year old you knocked up.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Congratulations Bro!, I´m glad to read that..







I can tell you being a dad is gonna be one of the bests things in your live (maybe the best of them all). Your life wont be the same again after your baby is born. A baby is like an angel fallen from sky that God is sending you for you to take care. (Although once he grows a lil you would think he's a little devil instead)









Cheers.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Congratz man I got two of my own I found it out to be pretty motivational for me to get off my lazy ass and do somthing in life get somthing to leave

them


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

TJcali said:


> Congratz man I got two of my own I found it out to be pretty motivational for me to get off my lazy ass and do somthing in life get somthing to leave
> 
> them


Yeah I hear you! Since I found out my girl is pregnant I can't stop working on things around the home. Not that I was really lazy to begin with but it has stepped me up a few notches that's for sure.

Armando I hear bro and everyone else too, thanks!


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Have you already thought in a name for him/her????. Also what would you prefer it is?, a boy or a girl?.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats buddy no better job in the world than being a dad!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Nothing yet if it's a girl by we've decided on Josiah if it's a boy.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Wife and I are planning in advance to have anothr one too, if it is a boy his name's gonna be Maximilian, if its a girl maybe Maria Fernanda or Andrea.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

My brother and his wife just had their kid.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Congratulations man!
Looking forward to seeing pictures of the little guy/girl in 6 months!

It's exciting to be part of your "Journal!"


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

Congrats Ja'eh!!!!! Sorry I just cant call you Larry


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Congrat's man









Advice: make sure you help her out, The baby will wake about every two hours for at least 2 weeks, and it gets tiring fast. My G/f got a little PPD"post pregnancy depression" and cryed alot, but after her hormones leveled out she was back to her usual self.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Mattones said:


> I feel sorry for the 16year old you knocked up.












Is this the same girl that you were always bitching about in AQHU?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I feel sorry for the 16year old you knocked up.












Is this the same girl that you were always bitching about in AQHU?
[/quote]

No it's not and by the way *GTFO!*


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

yea congrats man - I don't have a kid so I can't give you any advice, but I'm sure you'll do just fine


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

So its a girl you have been with for less then a year. got it









congratz


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Congrats Ja im happy for you. im sure you will be an awesome father


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Congrats~! just had my second one two months ago, you will enjoy the whole experience.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Congrats Ja im happy for you. im sure you will be an awesome father


Johnny what are you trying to get at? You like making suggestive comments like that. If you have nothing constructive to add than don't say anything at all. Yeah I've been with her less than a year, so what? I tell this I was with my ex for years and I knew I never wanted to have kids with her but with my current gf I'm very happy about having a baby with her.

Thanks HM!


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

congrats mr. dallas


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

congrats man!


----------



## hecks8094 (May 13, 2008)

congrats im gonna be a father too but shes 4 month prego going for the 5 arent u a little nervouse dough lol



hecks8094 said:


> congrats im gonna be a father too but shes 4 months pregno going for the 5 arent u a little nervouse dough lol


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I was nervous at first but now I'm very comfortable with the idea of fatherhood and I'm looking forward to it except for maybe the sleepless nights at first lol.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Larry Dallas said:


> I was nervous at first but now I'm very comfortable with the idea of fatherhood and I'm looking forward to it except for maybe the sleepless nights at first lol.


From what my friends have said, you just need to work with your girl to get a schedule going. My friend would come home from work, go straight to sleep while his wife took care of the kid from like 4-10, then he'd wake up and take care of the baby from 10-4 and then switch. It kinda sucks when you think of it, but it worked.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

congrats man.best thing ever!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Grats! Few pointers: Keep sweet and salty foods on hand at any given time. Cravings can go crazy at night, and you may not have a store open 24 hours. Tums will be her friend if she ever gets heartburn and indigestion. Towards the end of the pregnancy, her feet will swell and a good rub will always be appreciated. Once your little one is born, make sure you cut the cord. It's an experience like no other. Are you guys going to be finding out the sex of the baby or let it be a surprise?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Ja'eh is going to be hiding in the hallway he cant handle the birthing process, I dont think I could either


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats Ja'eh!..I didn't realize this was you because of the avatar and name change!...good luck, man!..







...I'm pretty sure being a dad for the first time will rock for you like a LIMP BIZKIT concert!!!...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Grats! Few pointers: Keep sweet and salty foods on hand at any given time. Cravings can go crazy at night, and you may not have a store open 24 hours. Tums will be her friend if she ever gets heartburn and indigestion. Towards the end of the pregnancy, her feet will swell and a good rub will always be appreciated. Once your little one is born, make sure you cut the cord. It's an experience like no other. Are you guys going to be finding out the sex of the baby or let it be a surprise?


I want to find out but she doesn't, she wants to keep it a surprise but I on the other hand want to know so I can start buying cloths for the baby now.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I just read the news man.. Congrats Ja'eh !!!


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

This is 2010. Find out the sex. This way you can prepare that much further ahead. If it was your 2nd or 3rd, I'd say do what ever you want. The first one was a little rough for me. Just take turns at night doing feedings. That is, if you use formula. If she breast feeds, you are off the hook. My second child is 4 months and gets up once between 8pm and 6am. Yours will be similar. The first few weeks suck, but after that, it's a breeze. Good luck to you, sir. They are really awesome. Don't be scared. Everything will come to you naturally.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Larry Dallas said:


> Grats! Few pointers: Keep sweet and salty foods on hand at any given time. Cravings can go crazy at night, and you may not have a store open 24 hours. Tums will be her friend if she ever gets heartburn and indigestion. Towards the end of the pregnancy, her feet will swell and a good rub will always be appreciated. Once your little one is born, make sure you cut the cord. It's an experience like no other. Are you guys going to be finding out the sex of the baby or let it be a surprise?


I want to find out but she doesn't, she wants to keep it a surprise but I on the other hand want to know so I can start buying cloths for the baby now.
[/quote]
It was the same for the husband and I. I wanted to know. He didn't. We left it up to the baby. If it wanted to show, then we'd find out. Otherwise we would keep it a surprise. We got a glimpse but nothing was definitive, so as far as we were concerned, we didn't know until my son was born. Make sure you guys are prepared to go through a cesarean just in case. I hadn't planned on it, but that's what ended up happening. Hardest thing to prepare for in 5 minutes.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

^ It's hard for the husband too! My wife had a C-section on the first and then a "VBAC" on the second. Crazy stuff. Let me tell ya!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

fishguy1313 said:


> ^ It's hard for the husband too! My wife had a C-section on the first and then a "VBAC" on the second. Crazy stuff. Let me tell ya!


Oh I know it is! My husband is the strong one though. We just didn't agree with the way it was all handled. 18 hours in, they decided to tell me that I had no other choice. It would have been fine if they told me ahead of time that if I hadn't progressed anymore in x amount of hours, I would have to go in. Then again, they also wanted me to stay the full 4 days or however long. I got myself well enough to go home on the 3rd day. He may have been happier than I was to go home finally.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Just found out on Thursday that I'm having a girl.....I had a feeling that the baby is girl but it feels good to know for sure well at least 99% sure anyways, I say that because I know the ultrasound can be wrong. I can't believe how fast time is going by.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

How the heck did I miss this thread???

Concrats Ja


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Feef!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Congrats man. Definitley seems like the hardest job in the world and also the most rewarding. 
All the best.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Goodluck Ja'eh! Seeing a baby being born is the biggest boner collapsing spectacle apart from laying eyes on Mattones's GF that anyone can witness. Once again GL and JA BLESS.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Danny Tanner said:


> Goodluck Ja'eh! Seeing a baby being born is the biggest boner collapsing spectacle apart from laying eyes on Mattones's GF that anyone can witness. Once again GL and JA BLESS.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHaHAHAHAHAHAHaHAHAHAHaHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Congrats Ja'eh....I don't how I missed this thread either.

You mentioned a few pages back some name ideas have you 2 settled on a girl name yet?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sacrifice said:


> Congrats Ja'eh....I don't how I missed this thread either.
> 
> You mentioned a few pages back some name ideas have you 2 settled on a girl name yet?


We settled on Jasanna.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Larry Dallas said:


> Congrats Ja'eh....I don't how I missed this thread either.
> 
> You mentioned a few pages back some name ideas have you 2 settled on a girl name yet?


We settled on Jasanna.
[/quote]

I don't believe you man. She pulled rank on you didn't she....


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

best thing ever...major congrats. there is no motivator quite like those two words "im pregnant". haha. good luck man, it's a gift.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I have 2 girls. They are a lot of fun. Have you painted the nursery or put the crib together yet? There is ALOT of stuff to be done. Do it early while the GF can still help out a lot!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I think my girl might be going into labor....wish me luck guys.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Good luck man


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Ja said:


> I think my girl might be going into labor....wish me luck guys.


One of the most happiest moments of your life is coming up hopefully!

Have fun brother!!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Absolutely congrats all around man!
From one new dad to a dad to be, you'll do just fine. Once you hold him/her in your arms the first time your life changes in an instant

Good luck brother!


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Missed this thread bro. Hope everything is going well. I have a favorite quote for times like this.
"In the story books of life dads get the best role, they get to be the heroes."
Protector, bread winner, father, friend. 
I have 2 girls and could not be happier.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks guys!

My son was born this morning weighing in at 7 pounds and 4 ounces.







We named him Erik. I'll post pics in the next little while.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Congrats Ja!! You must be on cloud 9!
Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

sprfunk kinda nailed it. It's the best job in the world but the one that is not glamorous or flashy. Having a son is the best thing ever and I wouldn't trade him for anything in the world.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I bet he was born the hospital on humber college, thas where i was born too, brings a tear to my eye


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Whah?! Hell nah! I'm upper class low class.

Here's some pics of my boy! Love you Erik all 7 pounds n 4 ounces of ya!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

to the world little one








Congrats my man! Hope momma and the kid are doing good!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Sooooo f*cking cute ja, goodluck my man. I wish nothing but good health, good wealth, and f*cking an awesome life for you, your boy, and your whole family. God bless my man


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations








Glad everything went well for you and your missus


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats Ja'eh!...







...Beautiful specimen you got there!...So, what are you feeding him?!...What size tank is he in?!....







....Seriously, your son is a good lookin' kid!..Many happy returns and I wish you, wife/girlfriend, and the new addition all the best!...







.......







........


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks guys!







I can't describe the feeling that I have at the moment but I'm sure a lot of you guys understand and that you can relate to it.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Atta boy brother!!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Your boy is living proof that the ultrasound isn't 100%.

Congrats! My husband cried when they announced it was a boy. Happiest moment ever for him I'm sure. Hope you guys get to go home soon if you're not already there. Congrats again on the boy. He sure is a cute one!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Congrats buddy! This little guy will sure change your life in one hell of a good way!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

congrats ja-eh....bet you those 9 months flew by! I hope a long happy life for you and your family


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

congrats bro







very cute looking

question. i thought your girl was black? i see no black in this child. unless i was mistaken about your girl being black.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

His Majesty said:


> congrats bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because Ja'eh has dominate genes!!...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Congrats man! Im expecting in October was well.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

best feeling in the world...congrats.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

His Majesty said:


> congrats bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because Ja'eh has dominate genes!!...








[/quote]

Yeah that's right!









I'm so excited, baby and mama are coming home today. Instead of trying to get sleep in a hospital chair, I'll be trying to get sleep in my bed.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Congrats bro.....
I know the feeling, I have 3 of my own. 
I wish them good heath. Having a healthy baby is all a parent can ask for everything else is second.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sadboy that is so F'in true bro! People would ask me if I wanted a boy or a girl? I would just tell them that so long as the baby is healthy than that's all that matters to me.

Thanks 4 the best wishes everyone.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Erik's first power nap in his bassinet.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Awww!..That's my little buddy!...He's going to grow up to be big, fast, and strong!..a future Washington Capital!!...







....with multiple Stanley Cups!!...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Nah nah....he's gonna be a Leafs fan or else he's not allowed to watch hockey at all. Just finished giving the lil' guy his first bath at home.







By myself I might add.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

so cute, congrats man


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Smoke said:


> so cute, congrats man


Thanks guys!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Hows mama doing?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Considering she had a c-section she's doing pretty good.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Is that her first baby?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Ja u gon smack him up a little when he turns around 8 or 9?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Ja u gon smack him up a little when he turns around 8 or 9?


Danny...seriously dude wtf.

Ja, congrats again. Im glad to read that moms recovering well. Didnt know it was a c-section. Glad everyones happy. 2 arms, 2 legs. thats all you can ask for


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Central said:


> Is that her first baby?


Yeah for both of us.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Not trying to be nasty or anything but I wish my girl had my kids through C-section. Then she would still feel the same like when I first met her


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

sadboy said:


> Not trying to be nasty or anything but I wish my girl had my kids through C-section. Then she would still feel the same like when I first met her


Oh do explain.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ja said:


> Not trying to be nasty or anything but I wish my girl had my kids through C-section. Then she would still feel the same like when I first met her


Oh do explain.








[/quote]

Hot dog down a hallway


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Congrats jaeh sorry for my late post man







Hope all is well


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Danny Tanner said:


> Ja u gon smack him up a little when he turns around 8 or 9?


I hope this is an inside joke.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Not trying to be nasty or anything but I wish my girl had my kids through C-section. Then she would still feel the same like when I first met her


Oh do explain.








[/quote]

Hot dog down a hallway
[/quote]

exactly. this is why i hope when i have kids some day in the distant future my girl get a c section too.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Ja said:


> Not trying to be nasty or anything but I wish my girl had my kids through C-section. Then she would still feel the same like when I first met her


Oh do explain.








[/quote]

Lets just say that I am saving up for vaginoplasty.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm sorry but what is vaginoplasty?



Xenon said:


> Ja u gon smack him up a little when he turns around 8 or 9?


I hope this is an inside joke.
[/quote]

Me too....


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

congrats man! good to know your ducks are swimmin. cute kid!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

cant imagine what it must feel like to bring something into the world you created


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Nick G said:


> cant imagine what it must feel like to bring something into the world you created


Thanks guys!









Here's a pic my girl snapped of me n my boy sleeping. I look like crap, not shaven or anything. He's taken a lot out of me but it's worth it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Once again, congratulations








You have a new best friend now.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

awesome pic, Ja'eh!...Power naps rock like a VAN HALEN concert!!..







..Once again, thanks for sharing with us!...







...give little Erik a big hug from me!...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Erik's 1st visit to the doctor which is actually the same doctor I've had since I was born.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Get used to getting your naps in with the little one







Dont make the mistake I did and enjoy TV time when he finally went to sleep. Every other hour for the next 6-8 weeks the baby will rise and sleep. No to sound cliche but..baby steps lol 
Cute kid btw! Very happy for the new family


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

yup the first few weeks or even few months are the hardest. You will be on baby time. But by the time month 4 or 5 comes around, the baby should be sleeping though the night.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

All you males who hope your girl has a c-section wont be saying that when you see how much pain we go through. It's a sacrifice us mothers make to ensure our child is born healthy.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

/\

It's a matter of opinion. My sister-in-law could have had natural births for all her three kids but she insisted on C-section and she doesn't regret it at all. My wife who had natural births tells me if she could go back, would have had c-sections for the two little ones. I know a lot of woman who have opted for a c-section even though it was not required.

Of course having a healthy baby is the most important thing. And quite frankly I praise all mothers because I can never imagine the pain a woman goes though to bring life into this world.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't know man cuz c-sections take a mother way longer to recover from. The only reason my girl had a c-section is because she had to.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I hear C-sections leave some nasty scars. Like attacked by grizzly bear type scars.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Nah it'll be hardly noticeable....the medical industry has come a long way since the 70's n 80's.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

More pics.....I know, I'm getting carried away now. It's just that I've never felt so proud about something in my life before.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Keep postin' Ja'eh!...Erik is so adorable and cute!..you have every right to be proud!..







...Little Erik rocks like an IRON MAIDEN concert!!...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Erik at six weeks, damn I can't believe that it's been almost a month n a half since he was born.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Is the little guy starting to laugh yet?
I love the sound of a baby's laughter....


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

Handsome looking kid


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol i love how his facial expression went from curiosity to crying in 3 pics


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

...thanks for sharing!...







....No wonder you don't post anymore!..Erik is a little bundle of joy!...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's Erik with his "Deuce Bigalow" hair doo lol.


----------

